# TOTB 4



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

http://www.totb.co.uk/redline-totb-iv/

"Put the date in your diaries, as Redline Ten of the Best IV will take place on Sunday 31st July 2005, at Elvington airfield, nr York.

Will 3-time champion Rocket Ronnie finally be beaten, and will the Skyline GTR Register have the team award prised away from them after 3 years of victory?"



I think GTR register has a pretty good chance ?


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Will Tim be taking his Top Secret R33 down?
That would be a great final,RK's R32,Rocket Ronnie's R33 and Tim's TP R33.Not forgetting Project X aswell.


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*TOTW*

Will anyone actually bother going next year what with the performance of this years one, or lack of ( click the search button on any forum ).

I'd say the King Of Europe event must be the favourite one to get ready for outside of Santa Pod or Shakespear, looks very promising with some awesome runners listed and good backing by the looks. The event will tell all guess.

King of Europe shounds a much better title to aim for than ' King of er.....Elvington runway'


----------



## ADUS (Mar 10, 2004)

andy can u not convince mario to run his over here ,im sick of watching vids of it..lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

Indeed Toyo Kings of Europe does sounds promising. JUN Auto Super Lemon, Drag R are signed up as well as Dude and others...


----------



## emicen (Sep 4, 2003)

At what point did I accidentally sleep walk across the Atlantic picking up a green card on the way. Not everything in life comes down to the 1/4 mile. I'd far rather be king of elvington than Santa Pod.


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

So is this TOTB by invitation only?


----------



## rallymad_nad (Feb 16, 2002)

After being to all 3 TOTB, and then the Rallycar Super day which cost 1/4 of what it did to get to TOTB, I for one will be giving it a miss as for all the pain of driving up there (last yr on my own due to everyone dropping out) just isnt worth it compared to the speactacle available at CC, which is cheaper, closer, and more up my road.

Nad


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Where's this King of Europe at?


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Just noticed the King of Europe thing,

Im afraid I will be doing something else on the Saturday !!     

I prefer corners to straight lines !!

TOTB will be interesting I reckon.

J.


----------



## keith (Jun 29, 2001)

JapFreak786 said:


> Will Tim be taking his Top Secret R33 down?
> That would be a great final,RK's R32,Rocket Ronnie's R33 and Tim's TP R33.Not forgetting Project X aswell.



Did i sell my car or what ?????????????

Or maybe cars north of the border not count  

Keith


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

You don't big it up enough  
Perhaps people thought that you had put it back to standard lol


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

ToTB is still the UK event to beat, (Sorry Andy but facts are facts  ).

I'm just surpriced its still at Elvingdon.

I can't wait though!!!!!


----------



## rickgtr (Jun 27, 2004)

I agree with andy, I was at totb3 as a spectator, bloody [email protected], No where to sit, couldnt see much and big screen didnt help, And what about the bus being so far forward you coudnt see the guys heating their tires at the same time. Also the timing equipment seemed out, (terminal speeds at 1/4mile run) 
And what about the timing equipment being 5 feet off the floor, so unless youve managed to fight your way to the front of the strip, you had no idea what times people were running..................and in the final, security let alot of people (spectators) to sit infront of the railings, (they were standing at first so normal people couldnt see the event)

King of europe it is......

(how long before some one does king of world)


----------



## Trackdayplus (Sep 23, 2002)

*Andy Barnes King Of The World*

*"Will anyone actually bother going next year what with the performance of this years one, or lack of ( click the search button on any forum )."*

By this you mean that the 130 competitors who worked very hard all year to compete were sub standard? The lack of performance from the Calder Supra when he hit 201mph in 1 mile was very lacking indeed. I'm sure they'd all like to hear that from you!

*King of Europe shounds a much better title to aim for than ' King of er.....Elvington runway'*

King Of Elvington runway! - Once again your bitterness at not winning anything is like a shotgun - not just trying to hit TOTB but at all the competitors who have actually won something. Oh I forgot it doesn't count - any event where you don't win anything doesn't count.

I asked you a question 6 months ago that nobody has had a reply for perhaps you could enlighten me and the rest of the people here - 

1/ What have you done for the modified car scene that 
a/ Didn't involve you making a profit out of the people on the scene?
b/ Didn't involve publicity for your companies to enable you to continue to make a profit out of the scene.

*(how long before some one does king of world)*

FYI rickgtr it is already on the way next year- inolving an airlift of cars along with the lucky boys and girls who own them.

Simon 

www.totb.co.uk


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

Two completely different events really. I'm planning doing them both but in different cars. I couldn't not do TOTB as it's my only local event. King of europe event at Chimay circuit is actually less distance by road for me than Santa Pod.

King of Europe drag event in Drag R2. Drag event, drag car.
TOTB4 in the Nur. All rounder event, all rounder car (or should be next year with T04Z, bit of gas and a Holinger).


----------



## GTR-NUTTER (Jul 9, 2002)

tim 

what about the lemon 

K


----------



## Tim (Jan 6, 2003)

The Lemon is entered in King of Europe and will probably do TOTB but with a mate of mine driving. He's got a 10 stone weight advantage over me  
Not sure yet if he can turn the steering wheel or keep it in a straight line though.


----------



## GTR-NUTTER (Jul 9, 2002)

m8 ill drive it for ya if ya m8 chikens out, lol

K


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Scott said:


> ToTB is still the UK event to beat, (Sorry Andy but facts are facts  ).
> 
> What facts
> 1. The fact that anyone who took the time to go there felt totally ripped off by the lack of seating (sorry there wasn`t any)
> ...


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

hodgie said:


> Scott said:
> 
> 
> > ToTB is still the UK event to beat, (Sorry Andy but facts are facts  ).
> ...


----------



## ZXSpectrum (Feb 27, 2002)

Yep i too will not be going next year... There was promises of better viewing areas, better facilities etc... but what did everyone get for theier money...? Same old shite as the year before but with a few trade stands...

I was really nice going to the loo to find the troughs full of pi$$ and about 1/2 on the floor... Nice.... NOT!

The scoreboard was hopeless! You could only see it if you were about 50 meters away any further and you couldnt read the writing and it was even worse close up!

Viewing areas AGAIN were a JOKE! Yeah Yeah they had made them a bit further up the 1/4 mile but that didnt help at all... in most places they were 4-5 ppl deep! And as someone else said that bus was a joke too... Really professional... errrr NOT! Did no one think that it would be in the way?

Jeeez! Is it too much to ask to get some seating areas? That do not belong to the food areas? What about some propper stands...? Or even bleachers?

TBH i cant see it lasting that long if they do not sort out the traffic... We got luck last year and got almost straight in but there was ppl that waited over an hour in traffic on the main road...

Finally... Is it too much to ask for some decent security? Before i left there were tossers in scabby cars racing round the car park... there was millions of pounds worth of cars in the car parks... Is it too much to ask to put a stop to that behavior??? Does someone have to get killed or a tosser in a nova have to crash into the bus full of ppl to get anything done... looks like it...

I have up most respect for the ppl that run at this event... They are the ones that deserve all the credit NOT the organisers... Seems to me that they just want to pander to the scum that will pay thier £20 drool over decent cars and sod off... But what do they care? The money is in thier bank....

Rant over...


----------



## chrisT.O.T.B. (Feb 8, 2004)

without getting into another discussion right now, i can confirm that totb4 will have grandstand seating, revised spectating arrangements, improved facilities and marshalling of pitlane including a larger area for the cars, and we are also happy to announce we are working with The Organisation in respect of a larger trade village. We are also in discussions about offering club camping to the various groups and clubs that support TOTB on the saturday night, with details to come on that aspect.

nice to see andy barnes is still bitter in the season of goodwill, i shant wait for the chrimbo card then andy?

all the best
chris m


----------



## ZXSpectrum (Feb 27, 2002)

LOL... Chris must have read my mind...! WEIRD! 

How about making it into a Show/event...? Rather than just have the track/strip fun why not have club stands in certain areas...? I love fast cars but 6 hours of the same thing gets a little tedious... Would be nice to go to specific areas to see the cars i want to see rather than walking through the car park aimlessly... Would be something else to do... 

Just an idea...


----------



## chrisT.O.T.B. (Feb 8, 2004)

Paul- to say the people who attended are scum doesnt do anyone any favours, we have had very little problems with the spectators on site. if you had attended donnington RS show and had a cossy pinched, or an attempted theft, or been onsite at USC campsite at night with people donutting inbetween tents, then maybe the description might fit?

We assure you all we will be working hard to improve on what has been a succesful event, to improve many aspects. Changes have already been agreed for 2005 further details of which will be announced early next season.

Regards


----------



## ZXSpectrum (Feb 27, 2002)

You know me chris... A year wouldnt go by without me bitching about TOTB... The only reason i do it is because it should be loads better than it is... I would rather see it get bigger and better organised than to fad away as the fad dies...

I totally agree with what you were saying about the RS day and especially USC... But i do not attend those events due to that kind of behaviour... Last year on going back to my mates car his girlfriend almost got knocked over by a twat in a grey cossie that was racing a scooby... We told one of the marshalls but he did **** all.. Ad said they couldnt as they had gone now...

I know that SCUM was a harsh term but if it keeps attacting the Chav generation the true enthusiasts like me will stop attending...

Harsh... But true...


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

I had a shit at TOTB3 and the portaloo was a fine. Sorry to hear about yours Paul


----------



## ZXSpectrum (Feb 27, 2002)

Cheers Dave.... Thanks for letting us know that...


----------



## chrisT.O.T.B. (Feb 8, 2004)

as above, meetings have already taken place and points have already been discussed in detail since TOTB3, with regard to improving spectating/facilities and other issues for the future and for TOTB4, and we look forward to developing these further early in 2005. news and updates will be posted on the new totb.co.uk website throughout next year.

all the best for Christmas and the new year


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

Keith,sorry.
I didn't remember you.


----------



## ADUS (Mar 10, 2004)

im sorry chris but ive been to the last two events and u keep promising all these improvements and it still seems shite every year...poor viewing area...poor facilities and timing gear or should i say timing results that are about as reliable as a choccy teapot..

I only went to the last one to see a couple of big name cars..and sorry for sounding a tight **** but i think its too expensive aswell for the shite facilities etc...i wont be going again..


----------



## SkylineUSA (Jun 29, 2001)

Were grandstands promised to be at TOTB3?


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

davewilkins said:


> I had a shit at TOTB3 and the portaloo was a fine. Sorry to hear about yours Paul


This has got to be post of the year...  FAR too much information I think Dave...


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

I think he deserves a reward for that post
Any ideas?


----------



## GTR-NUTTER (Jul 9, 2002)

[email protected] dave i think he deserves






A shite in a bag

K


----------



## Andy Barnes (Jan 28, 2002)

*Dave*

Post of the year, indeed. just see it and sat here laughing, unlike the toilets at TOTB - very dry! - anyway what Dave didnt tell you is he didnt use the bogs, he used the field, thats what they do up north 

Twit : Do us all a favour and just do what you say you are going to and host a good professional event. As for your questions about my contributions, so you want me to just go out and make a Japanese car, a Skyline in particular, the quickest 4WD car in Europe but do it in with a mask on and using invisible paint on our car do you...I shout about what we do and make a big deal of it as I am proud to achieve it, if you do as you promise for 2005, maybe you might also be able to see what that feels like. 

I am alot of things but I have never failed to do what I said I would and I dont whisper my ambitions 

If you cant deliver the goods on the budget or time required to organise it, dont aim so high, make the event smaller and give more quality. If you cant swallow that prospect, learn how to handle a thousand people shouting at you as no one likes to be short changed no matter how hard you have worked on it.


----------



## GEORGE GTS (Jan 21, 2004)

davewilkins said:


> I had a shit at TOTB3 and the portaloo was a fine. Sorry to hear about yours Paul


awsome LMFAO  

I must agree with some on here about the bogs!! they were a bit shit (excuse the pun) And it was a bit hard to see what was going on on the track and drag strip. BUT I loved it and had a top day out as I have done at all the others. TOTB is good as it covers three types of challenge. I think this event can only get better and (even tho your not gonna please everyone) I am looking forward to TOTB4

I had a trade stand at TOTB3 and I am having one again!!


----------



## chrisT.O.T.B. (Feb 8, 2004)

andy b
your time would be better spent trying to put right your many other customer losing/hate filled comments on various threads across the forum, rather than continuing to try and make digs here. in many peoples eyes you lost any minor respect you may have gained via your cars performance with your so called "straight talking" and bragging. your recent posts on the GTR forum sum you up. You also jumped in on the back of this thread with no other intention than being nasty and snide yet again. Ben had merely posted the date he'd seen on the website.

people are starting to take notice of just how obnoxious, egotistical and bad mouthing you are, read their comments about you on the net and wise up. 

we'll continue to work to improve TOTB, without your input thanks, after all thousands of people did enjoy the events and continue to do so. We have taken on board any critcism and comments from totb3, and work to sort them, work which has already started.

Plans for 2005 are being drawn up, in consultation with genuine well meaning fellow enthusiasts, clubs and groups. 

We dont need your bad mouthing and snide, go elsewhere with it. maybe santa wil be kind and leave you a new personality under the tree for chrimbo.


----------



## Trackdayplus (Sep 23, 2002)

*Andy Barnes throws his spanners out of the pram*

*"Twit : Do us all a favour and just do what you say you are going to and host a good professional event." * 

Twit? Derrr *suck*suck*thumb*wha*wha* - You actually wrote "twit"- thats kind of pathetic and childish perhaps. You act like you are some kind of a professional above it all business man but when people can't stand to hear your mouth running off anymore you stamp your feet and have a tantrum by personally insulting people. It's quite funny  

*"As for your questions about my contributions, so you want me to just go out and make a Japanese car, a Skyline in particular, the quickest 4WD car in Europe but do it in with a mask on and using invisible paint on our car do you...I shout about what we do and make a big deal of it as I am proud to achieve it, if you do as you promise for 2005, maybe you might also be able to see what that feels like."*

Thanks for answering the question I guess to some up did you actually mean?NO I HAVE NOT DONE ANYTHING FOR THE MODIFIED CAR SCENE THAT DID NOT INVOLVE AN INCREASE IN BUSINESS OR EXTRA PUBLICTY TO ENABLE ME TO FURTHER INCREASE BUSINESS FOR MY COMPANY. Wow I guess that makes you a businessman rather than an enthusiast - we will all bear that in mind when you post in future. I'd rather hear from enthusiast on this forum than from somebody who's trying to increase his business turnover at every opportunity.

*"the quickest 4WD car in Europe "*

Says who  Andy barnes says who - therefore it must be true and unless you agree with it I'll swceam and scweam till I'm sick.

*"If you cant deliver the goods on the budget or time required to organise it, dont aim so high, make the event smaller and give more quality. If you cant swallow that prospect, learn how to handle a thousand people shouting at you as no one likes to be short changed no matter how hard you have worked on it"*

I always listen from well meaning people and fellow enthusiast to work harder to improve and as you've already admitted earlier you are a businessman and I do not listen to you and disregard all critiscm from you as it is clearly driven by your incredibly crude, short-term, aggressive publicity campaign for your so called quickest car in Europe.  It's amazing how much can be done with enough money.  

It would give me a twisted kind of pleasure for you to actually say any of that to me in person rather than deal with a childish keyboard warrior with more money than sense.

bye bye

Simon

www.totb.co.uk


----------



## Trackdayplus (Sep 23, 2002)

*Andy Barnes at work :-0*

As if by magic a shopkeeper appears  

Thread title - Setting the record stright.
http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/upload/showthread.php?p=264372

How can anyone defend a shopkeeper (trying to sell his items to us) telling a car enthusiast who's spent his hard earned cash the things that Andy Barnes has said?

That response is pure bile and poison.


----------



## Bream (Feb 9, 2002)

Back onto the original topic   

Personally I can see both sides of love/hate TOTB spectator things having both competed and spectated on the same day at TOTB3. It would seem TOTB is a victim of its own success and anything like this will more than likely have growing pains.

Sure there were problems but at least the organisers stand up front and are counted for them, making promises that the next one will fix those problems. They’ll always be keyboard hero’s like MR ZX (hi paul  ) that bitch and moan but have or will never organize an event themselves. I just hope the TOTB team fix the problems for number 4, coz if they don’t after all the promises it will kill the event, good luck guyz.

As for the King of Europe event, sounds good for the straight line boyz but a lot of us like going round corners, so for me it’s the handling challenge that’s a buz :smokin: 

Cheers,

Jeff

PS – never ask Dave about shitting, or he might tell you about the Newquay rock pool experience from a few years back, I'm still disturbed


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Andy, no offence mate but isnt it time you put aside this personal vendetta and took part in the event? It may be a lot better this year for you, it cant make sense to boycott probably the biggest event on the year over a row several years old.

I really enjoyed last years TOTB, without a doubt the best show/event I went to all year, its a fair bit more interesting than just watching drag racing all day. Okay it had some flaws and I am interested to see whether they are sorted this year but Chris is a damn decent and dedicated bloke I am sure we will see improvement.

Hopefully I will be entering, and while I cant hope to compete with the gazillion bhp powered GTR's and Evo's I am sure I will have lots of fun anyway.

Cheers, Anthony.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*TOTB*

I have been to all the TOTB.
My opinion brilliant  .
The kids and wife loved it as well.

Mick


----------



## Trackdayplus (Sep 23, 2002)

AJ

Andy has always been able to enter TOTB but he simply cannot continue personally insulting us and the event and enter. If for one second he had the character to make any atempt to restore the reputation he might have once had then maybe it could happen. Unfortuntely the term "hell freezes over..." springs to mind.

We will always do our best to improve within the laws of physics and take on board criticsm - except when there is an alterior business motive attached. "Setting the record straight" thread illustrates this perfectly well. 

I could not comprehend for one second hijacking a thread and disrepecting - 
a/ A fellow gtr trader.
b/ A fellow gtr member who's bust his car and dared to use a different supplier other than Andy.

Imagine what would happen if a hostile trader hijacked every Sumo post. Can you imagine the tears and the tantrums??  

The man is poisonous.

simon
www.totb.co.uk


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

instead of hosting it on a crumbling runway all the way up in york, bit of a treck for us southerners, why not host it on a race track, ie silverstone or donington? you can use the straights to run 1/4 mile runs and then once thats doen use the race track for teh handling challenge..instead of using a make shift course using cones...

im sure with enough publicity you will attract more peopleie, more sold tickets so you can rent out the track for the day.... just my 2p worth


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

We all know Andy has the vendetta and I doubt many people take any notice, it would be far more professional if you did the same instead of turning it into a kiddies squabble, it takes 2 to tango you know.

Ant.



Trackdayplus said:


> AJ
> 
> Andy has always been able to enter TOTB but he simply cannot continue personally insulting us and the event and enter. If for one second he had the character to make any atempt to restore the reputation he might have once had then maybe it could happen. Unfortuntely the term "hell freezes over..." springs to mind.
> 
> ...


----------



## Trackdayplus (Sep 23, 2002)

*why Elvington*

Hi Yunis,

Unfrotuntely the straight at Silverstone is simply not long enough - 1/2 mile of braking is required after a 1 mile top speed run. It's also important that the handling track is temporary - built to prevent knowledge and experience of the track affecting the results. The surafce at Elvington is surprisingly good - very abrasive, very quick drying and quick. It's actually one of the best maintained surfaces of its kind - ie private airfield.

Simon


----------



## GEORGE GTS (Jan 21, 2004)

Trackdayplus said:


> Hi Yunis,
> 
> Unfrotuntely the straight at Silverstone is simply not long enough - 1/2 mile of braking is required after a 1 mile top speed run. It's also important that the handling track is temporary - built to prevent knowledge and experience of the track affecting the results. The surafce at Elvington is surprisingly good - very abrasive, very quick drying and quick. It's actually one of the best maintained surfaces of its kind - ie private airfield.
> 
> Simon


got to agree here!!!! :smokin:


----------



## Bream (Feb 9, 2002)

Trackdayplus said:


> Hi Yunis,
> 
> Unfrotuntely the straight at Silverstone is simply not long enough - 1/2 mile of braking is required after a 1 mile top speed run. It's also important that the handling track is temporary - built to prevent knowledge and experience of the track affecting the results. The surafce at Elvington is surprisingly good - very abrasive, very quick drying and quick. It's actually one of the best maintained surfaces of its kind - ie private airfield.
> 
> Simon


Not only that, Elvington host several MSA Sprint racing rounds through the year, so the venue whilst not fitting of a hillclimb up a stately home drive or round a dedicated race circuit is a fitting venue I feel. Just need the course layout and spectator viewing points to be well laid out


----------



## rickgtr (Jun 27, 2004)

after reading all this......shocking how bitter we are all becoming......as the joker one said out of batman (why can't we all just...........get aaaaalong!)

On a serious note, totb was a great concept, but like any invention, it takes time to make perfect.

As long as the "makers" do what they say they are gonna do, should be a good event this year........my only reservation as far as elvington goes, is the surface that the circuit people race on, remember CRD rolling the wrx............(I know there has only been 1/3years but just thinking about how many more cars have to roll due to a large gap in the track) apart from that its fine.


----------



## chris-m (Dec 21, 2004)

rickgtr said:


> after reading all this......shocking how bitter we are all becoming......as the joker one said out of batman (why can't we all just...........get aaaaalong!)
> 
> On a serious note, totb was a great concept, but like any invention, it takes time to make perfect.
> 
> As long as the "makers" do what they say they are gonna do, should be a good event this year........my only reservation as far as elvington goes, is the surface that the circuit people race on, remember CRD rolling the wrx............(I know there has only been 1/3years but just thinking about how many more cars have to roll due to a large gap in the track) apart from that its fine.


have to correct you there, the CRD car did not roll or crash due to any surface faults or gaps in the track. He drove straight off the handling circuit and through a barrier with the throttle jammed open due to a defect on the car. The surface at Elvington is maintained at some cost by the site owner and is pretty good throughout, altho very abrasive to tyres.


----------



## chris-m (Dec 21, 2004)

on a lighter note;-)

Site Plans for 2005

We were going to announce the full details of site plans and improvements in the new year when the event is officially launched, but in response to questions we are pleased to reveal the following new facilities will be available on site;

Crèche- where hot and bothered parents can offload their moaning whinging brats for the day. There’ll be a ball pool full to the brim and just deep enough to keep em’ out of trouble and stop them bothering the general public.

Hot air balloon rides- A novelty balloon shaped like a sporty blue Skyline will rise and fall throughout the day, powered purely by hot air, much to the delight of the kids. We are currently looking in detail at the size of the hot air machine required to keep the balloon afloat.

Pin the Tail on the donkey- One for the kids again, we have some brilliant novelty pictures of a genuine Ass, which the kids will love to prick.

Finally we may be able to hire in one of those inflatable sumo wrestling rings, where people can burn off some energy by taking on a huge inflatable gas bag.

Hope that sounds exciting, they’re just a few of the new treats we hope to bring in 2005.

Got to shoot now as I have a large prize turkey that needs stuffing….

Have a great Christmas everyone


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

FPMSL @ that post


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

As you've announced plans Chris.... 

What about the refuelling/spectator issue? It still makes me shudder when I think how easily there could have been a major disaster last year...


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

chris-m said:


> on a lighter note;-)
> 
> Site Plans for 2005
> 
> ...


Have you got the one where you pick ducks up out of a pool and win a prize?  

Sorry I forget, is it a motorsport event or a fun fair? 

As Peter said, you have far more pressing things than kids to worry about! People walking around smoking in the pits around fuel was just unbelievable last year!


----------



## chris-m (Dec 21, 2004)

Peter- fair point, and we are having site meetings with various people in mid-late January to cover many of the safety aspects raised, grandstanding, improved spectating areas, timing and displays, pa, overnight camping, club camping and the like. Toilets and catering have already been ammended, as we said, work has already started and we will post details and news announcements in the new year. 
regards


----------



## chris-m (Dec 21, 2004)

Dave_R1001 said:


> Have you got the one where you pick ducks up out of a pool and win a prize?
> 
> Sorry I forget, is it a motorsport event or a fun fair?
> 
> As Peter said, you have far more pressing things than kids to worry about! People walking around smoking in the pits around fuel was just unbelievable last year!


you may have missed my subtle sense of humour..


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Yunis A said:


> instead of hosting it on a crumbling runway all the way up in york, bit of a treck for us southerners, why not host it on a race track, ie silverstone or donington? you can use the straights to run 1/4 mile runs and then once thats doen use the race track for teh handling challenge..instead of using a make shift course using cones...
> 
> im sure with enough publicity you will attract more peopleie, more sold tickets so you can rent out the track for the day.... just my 2p worth



Sounds like a good idea Yunis    

Of course you need ALOT more commitment to book a track like Silverstone for a day at a cost of £15,000+vat rather than an airfield at a cost of <£1000.

    

J.


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

chris-m said:


> Peter- fair point, and we are having site meetings with various people in mid-late January to cover many of the safety aspects raised..


Thanks Chris...

Whatever anybody says, this is the event of the year, it's a well thought out idea which explores the driver's skills in more than one discipline, there will never be a shortage of people wanting to participate for that very reason. Sure there are aspects which need improving but I have every confidence that they will be especially given the success of TOTB3 which must give the organisers total confidence in attendance levels this year which makes planning and investing in next years event easier....


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Well said Peter, no other event last year was as enjoyable. I also agree with Bream, its the top speed and handling that make the event interesting, to me drag racing is utter boredom city.


----------



## davewilkins (Jun 30, 2001)

AJFleming said:


> drag racing is utter boredom city.


But some people are such good drag queens that they can only do the 1/4 mile  

Hats off to Chris and Simon. I would never contemplate doing something as big as TOTB. Think of other events like TSC. If that got bigger, people would be complaining about that as well.

It is interesting that Santa Pod is the place in the UK to do your record breaking runs (and where I do my runs  ). That used to be decrepid a few years back and is still not perfect now but is getting there. 

By TOTB10, I am sure everyone will be happy!


----------



## Andy Hornsby (Mar 22, 2003)

Yunis A said:


> instead of hosting it on a crumbling runway all the way up in york, bit of a treck for us southerners, why not host it on a race track, ie silverstone or donington? you can use the straights to run 1/4 mile runs and then once thats doen use the race track for teh handling challenge..instead of using a make shift course using cones...
> 
> im sure with enough publicity you will attract more peopleie, more sold tickets so you can rent out the track for the day.... just my 2p worth


Oh cousre, why didn't we all think of that.....move the event south....that'll sort every thing out.   You for real???  

Firstly, there aren't many places in the country could provide the area that York does. The strights on the tracks aren't long enough!

Secondly, the tracks would be too expensive to hire for the day. (10 to 15 times the cost of York.).

Thirdly, why do you assume that most people who go to these events are living in the south, how far do you suppose it is for the likes of myself to go to the events that are realatively on your door step. You don't know how lucky you are mate! Try living in Scotland, those guy's travel.

Fourly, I've been involved in the running of national motor sports events in the past, bigger and smaller than TOTB, and can honestly say that TOTB3, althought not perfect by any means, was run very well and I'm sure it will be even better next year, with our support. Remember, they are doing this in there spare time so that we can run our cars. 

Please don't assume that simply moving the event would make it perfect.


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

My suggestion would be tape off areas of the pit lane so people can't get so close...

It was an absolute royal pain in the ****:

1. fighting through 10 deep gormless spectators, to then fight into the queue to run..

2. After running then having to fight through the queue again to get pack to your space..

3. Then fight the previous said gormless people again (who still stand there looking stupid when you tell them they are actually stood on the stand right where your trying to park)

The 'pits' should be away from the queues (not the queue running right down the middle causing an absolute nightmare) and the people, although yes I think should be allowed to walk around & see the cars, should be blocked from getting on the actual stands..

Those are my main moans from the last 2 years.

Other than that, it wasn't too bad!


----------



## ATCO (Feb 2, 2003)

bladerider said:


> Sounds like a good idea Yunis
> 
> Of course you need ALOT more commitment to book a track like Silverstone for a day at a cost of £15,000+vat rather than an airfield at a cost of <£1000.
> 
> ...


15,000+VAT for Sliverstone, ah that must be the 2nd snow laden weekend in January. You can more than double the figure for an August slot, assuming there is one! 

Do they still have the runway clear up the centre? "might" be big enough for 1/4's and top speed run. Handling course is easy, go round anti-clockwise as no one has practised that one (much)!


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Andy Hornsby said:


> Thirdly, why do you assume that most people who go to these events are living in the south...............Try living in Scotland, those guy's travel.



Sorry Andy,

This is something I have discussed with people in the past. If 80% of people live from say, Manchester downwards then surely you should pick a midway point for them, rather than make the event so far north from London and the south where more people live just to be politically correct and have it in the Geographical centre of the country to appease our more northerly friends ?? As someone said to me today, Northampton is the DEMOGRAPHIC centre of the country.




Andy Hornsby said:


> .......... Remember, they are doing this in there spare time so that we can run our cars.



Again, sorry to pick on your comments,

But I have the utmost respect for what Chris and Simon have done, and perhaps this was a true statement for TOTB1, but TOTB3 had upwards of 6000 people attending (I think it was actually over 8000), and by their own admission they had only got about 2000pre booked tickets (they said that 2500 was the cut off for not getting grandstands) at £15. That means that the other 4000 paid £20 on the gate, even forgetting about the 100 cars at £75each to compete, and any money received from traders that still adds up to £110,000 revenue, and given the fact they thought 2500 attendees was their break even figure WITH grandsatnds that means this is VERY far from a charitable day out.

I dont have a problem with them earning a good wage for a good event, I like many others just feel that there should be a bit of recognition that they creamed off a fair whack last time given the facilities offered on the day. Suddenly jumping out the woodwork once they have got the prep ready for TOTB4 and saying "dont worry lads, THIS time it WILL be good, last time was a bit messed up but there ya go" isnt quite the same imho.

J.


----------



## Trackdayplus (Sep 23, 2002)

The cost for TOTB more than double everyear to accomodate the increase in people, competitors and insurance. If the audience for TOTB3 was 10 times that of TOTBI does that mean it made 10 times the money ? This is just plain dumb when you consider that TOTB1 LOST money. Bladerider saying that me and Chris "creamed off a fair whack" is frankly insulting.  It might be worth checking with Companies House the accounts of various companies on this forum including ours and others (I think you know which one I mean) to see who is actually "creaming off" what


----------



## chas (Sep 19, 2003)

I've been to the last 2 totb' and thoroughly enjoyed both.
I agree with the idea of the pit lane being closed as it did look bad for drivers getting in and out.

Dunno if 80% of SKYLINE people live south of Manchester though, i know there's other cars there as well but hey it's a skyline forum. I'm only a 4hr drive and there's people 200 miles further north than me.

A grandstand would be more than welcome and better toilet facilities as well.
20 quid seems fine for a good days motor racing.

Charlie...


----------



## Trackdayplus (Sep 23, 2002)

Grandstands are being built as well as car club VIP areas - if there is enough demand from the clubs! Good luck to anyone who can find a venue in central England that is capable of running this event. Let me tell you right now - it does not exist - FACT.

Thank you Andy Hornsby for your words. They are true, Chris and myself have been running this event in our spare time for the last 3 years much to the annoyance of our families. We are doing it because we believe it is the best show on the calendar. We will improve year on year and take on board the critcisms. There are several venues and events that have been running a lot longer than us with big financial backing that quite frankly do give a frik what the punters think. At least we listen and try. The level of financial exposure to risk that we take with TOTB every year dwarfs all other events. 

Simon

www.totb.co.uk


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

I never went to TOTB1.

I went to TOTB2 as a spectator and liked some of it: being near the action, walking round the cars and so on, but hated some of it: lack of viewing space, distance from London.   

I went to TOTB3 to compete and melted a piston. As a result of the delays getting back to the pits any damage was worsened. However, I was glad I went and competed. it may not be the best run event at the best location but it really is something to compete. Only people who are financially in a different plane would scoff the chance of competing at an event like this.  

So we come to TOTB4
- Some changes will be made, i have been informed. Such as better marshalling to get the cars back, grandstands fo better viewing, better toilets  and I'm sure a lot more besdies. Someone earlier said it has become a victm of its own success. I agree but let's make it a total success not a complete victim.



AJFleming said:


> Andy, no offence mate but isnt it time you put aside this personal vendetta and took part in the event?


I quite agree with Ant. Andy, whatever your differeneces come along and compete. It's about the cars and the drivers - not the pertty squables. I#m sure we can all think of things we don't like about every event and every venue. TOTB is at Elvington beause it needs to be - maybe it will change venue when something better is found but for now, it's the most suitable (please recommend another venue if you can seriosuly think of one). TOTB has some issues and is adressing them. It wont be fixed in 2005 probably either, but it promises to be a whole lt better and it can only improve over time.


----------



## chrisT.O.T.B. (Feb 8, 2004)

my last comment on this thread is to re-iterate what we started off with saying (before it got hijacked); that we are well into planning changes for the better, to improve year on year, and to continue with what we and others think is a very decent event.


----------



## GEORGE GTS (Jan 21, 2004)

I don't understand why everyone is moaning about where it is held!! Ok I live in York so I love it there. The best event of the year and it's on my doorstep  Have it in Scotland then?? People in the south will moan then. It's alright saying Northampton is the centre of the country what about the Scots? I think it's in a mint situation! I travel to Jap Fest and will be going this year. Now thats a long way down for me but I arn't gonna start moaning about it am I. This thread was started to let you all know about TOTB4 and when it's on. Its turned into a bit of a moan! Fair play to Chris and Simon they are organising an event and putting in alot of hours so they do want payment fairs fair. The issue here is TOTB4 is gonna be better than the last years and the guys will try to please everyone. So lets enjoy a great day out and not slag it off 7 months before it has even been on!!


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Im not knocking exactly,

Im pointing out a few facts.

You will not convince me that the event cost in excess of £50,000 to stage.

You will also not convince me that Elvington at TOTB3 was a world class arena for the preimiere club event in the UK.

And I find it ironic that you use my other thread to have a pop at Andy Barnes (which I think is justified in some ways, given his love of knocking anything that doesnt benefit him directly) and then jump down my throat in an aggressive manner when I say I think you guys held an event this year which had more spectators than you could accomodate with the facilities and as a result MUST have made a fair chunk of money. Not being funny Simon, but I pm'd you out of respect but have not had the courtesy of a reply. IF you guys didnt make much money then you are doing something BADLY wrong mate. I dont care about the money in that sense, Andy Barnes can make a stack of it, you guys can too, but like my other thread its about CUSTOMER SERVICE and VALUE FOR MONEY, and I for one feel it wasnt such a good deal this year as it should have been.

J.


----------



## ZXSpectrum (Feb 27, 2002)

> but like my other thread its about CUSTOMER SERVICE and VALUE FOR MONEY, and I for one feel it wasnt such a good deal this year as it should have been.


Dead on Ballz Accurate...



> They’ll always be keyboard hero’s like MR ZX (hi paul ) that bitch and moan but have or will never organize an event themselves. I just hope the TOTB team fix the problems for number 4, coz if they don’t after all the promises it will kill the event, good luck guyz.


Jeff... Yes you are right... I never have or never will organize an event like this... But what gives me the right to "Bitch And Moan" is the fact that I AM A PAYING CUSTOMER!!! If you go to Macdonalds and get a burger that is thrown together like a piece of shite (Stoppit dave!) you would give the person behind the counter hell... I never ANYWHERE said that chris and his crew do not put an enormous amount of effort into this event! Nor did i ever say it was an easy task...

All i am trying to do with my comments is be constructive... Like i said... i enjoyed the event last year, the year before i almost died of sunstroke and i was there the first year... Each time driving 100miles to the event and paying to get in... if that does not give me the right to complain about the facilities at the event i dont know what does! Lets be honest... without ppl like me (Car Enthusiasts) forking over my hard earned cash, putting petrol in my car and driving to the event it would never have got off the ground...

Thanks!

BTW Jeff... I have heard all about dave at newquay.. {Shudder}


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

ZXSpectrum said:


> If you go to Macdonalds and get a burger that is thrown together like a piece of shite



  

This did make me laugh mate..................Im fatist me,     

J pmsl


----------



## ZXSpectrum (Feb 27, 2002)

LOL... You are not even in the same league....


----------



## GEORGE GTS (Jan 21, 2004)

ZXSpectrum said:


> If you go to Macdonalds and get a burger that is thrown together like a piece of shite
> 
> Notice you didn't say Burger King!!


----------



## chrisT.O.T.B. (Feb 8, 2004)

i think we at totb have said about as much as we can on this v long thread at the mo, we would still welcome any genuine suggestions or comments , good or bad, about improvements either direct to us, or at a meet, or via the phone. 
we'll keep people informed on the forum etc in the new year as to developments, 
cheers
chris


----------



## Blow Dog (Sep 4, 2001)

Absolutely.

I think it's fair to say that Chris has taken on board all your comments in a very professional manner. Come July 31st, if it seems none of your suggestions made the light of day, then we can start talking again in August. 

Hopefully we can concentrate on the future as Chris has promised to make things much better.

Cem


----------

